# Sorority Journal



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, well its finally time for me to post a thread about my Sorority. I don't have everything read yet, but I figured it'll be a journal, so you can see how it comes along and when I get the new girls. I got $120 to spend on supplies and fish, and my moms picking me up tonight and we're going to Petco AND Petsmart  

I already have 3 Girls for the sorority. 2 are sick, and 1 is so small she probably won't end up in the Sorority until she gets bigger, so I'm probably going to get 4 or 5 new girls tonight. Can't wait! Petco has so many different types, Delta's, Halfmoons, VT's (which I have 3, so no more), even Double tails! Well here are picks of the 3 girls I currently have, the newest 2 have Bacterial infections, My dad bought them for me and obviously couldn't tell they were sick. But I'm getting some Maracyn and Maracyn II tonight, so hopefully that and some freshwater will cure them.

Lyra: 










Sadira: 










Pyxis: 










Pyxis is the sickest one, I just got her to eat 1 pellet this morning after 2 days. But hopefully she'll heal :3 I'll update tonight with the pics of the new girls + A pic of the sorority when I decorate it!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhhh I can't wait to see the final result ! I hope they all perk up soon too with some TLC. 
Hope none of them are too big bullies!!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this!! I'm going to start setting up a sorority this weekend as well! Maybe I'll start a journal too! Good luck and I cant wait to see the new bettas you get!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Update:

Well I'm back from the pet stores and everyone's settling in, yes I got 3 new females tonight! I was thinking about 5 when I set out, but when I went to Petco, I was just astonished at how small the females were. They look barley even 2 months old, and a lot of them weren't moving. I did find two really pretty CT's there though, one that's kind of a small brownish color with speckled dots of iridescence. I also found a bright aqua blue sparkly CT, that was really cute. They're both small compared to the others, but I think they'll grow some before the sorority is ready. 

I then went to Petsmart with only $50 left. (Hint: Silk plants cost a BUNCH!) I wanted a lot more stuff then I was able to afford, I didn't realize heaters were so expensive - -" So I got a big tree stump thing and a rock cave for the sorority, as well as a heater. I then went to the bettas *hee hee*. A lot of the males looked in bad shape. The water wasn't even half full, and I told the employee about it and she started changing the water. Some females were okay, but one was massively bloated (and dead). I saw the last female that was there way in the back, and I pulled her out. She was a dark iridescent blue color, and was swimming circles around her cup and splashing water. I got her. 

So here I am with 6 females now  Lyra, Pyxis, Sadira, and the 3 new girls who have yet to be named  I'll try and get pics for yall tomorrow, seeing as my camera needs new batteries and I want the girls to settle in first to color up a bit. They didn't have Maracyn or Maracyn 2 that I wanted, but I got Prime and some Bettafix, so hopefully that along with Water changes should do it. Pics tomorrow! As well as names


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, I want a Sorority so badly! The only thing is, all I have is a 5 gallon tank available. GRRR.... I WISH I had a 10...


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the new girls!! Tomorrow Im going to go to petco and look for females for my sorority! 

What size tank are you using for your sorority??


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

6 girls is the best for a 10. Some say 4 is the minimum but after my attempt at a 4 girl tank I wouldn't try anything less then 6


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck! The more hiding places and plants you have will increase your chances of a happy tank. Anything less than 4 girls to a tank added at the same time is a mistake.;-)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I would love to start a sorority someday.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay so here are pics of the new girls :3 I took a lot lol I have all 3 in a 5 gallon. The two CT's are so small I figured I'd put them together. If they do start fighting though its no problem to take one out, I'll watch carefully. The small light-blue one I named Gemini. The darkish-red one I named Umbriel, and the big blue one I named Hydra. Keeping the star theme  

Pyxis and Sadira are also doing much better. I got a heating pad so hopefully that will help with them getting better and they wont be so cold. So what do ya think? It'll probably be at LEAST a week until the sorority is ready, the tank is taking so frickin long to cycle. And I did by all the decorations, but those are the ones in the new divided tank lol. I'll put them back in when the tank is cycled. 

Gemini: 





































Umbriel:



















Hydra: (Couldn't get much of her, aint the biggest fan of cameras)



















The Tank: 




























So what do you guys think? I love my girls so much, I can't wait until they're all together :3. I really hope they get along


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

They are lovely! They'll be a great group!


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

The new girls are very pretty. I can't wait to see it come together either, so make sure you post and keep us up to date. I am interested in starting a sorority also, so the more you post, the more I learn.

Thanks.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

awwww they look so pretty  CT females are so cute.
I hope they all transfer relatively peacefully & stress-free....I had one who had stress stripes for a week & I got worried, but it turns out she's just a nervous nelly...stress stripes at feeding times only now. lol but eats like a piggy. Keep an eye on who are food hogs..distract them to make sure the shyer girls get their share .


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Those girls are gorgeous! I love crowntail girls!! <3 Keep updating!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Update time!

Well I finally went to the Pet Supplies Plus near me because my Aunt wanted to buy some presents for Christmas  I was able to get some gravel from a tank in there to seed my sorority tank to speed the cycling up. Now that I have that, it could be done in as soon as 2 days o.o The guy was rude and wouldn't give me any and said to use these chemicals, and then I said they didn't work, he rolled his eyes and ignored me lol. 

My aunt got mad, as was I, but didn't care either way and got the manager (who looked like he was 12). They guy apologized and asked what I needed, and I told him, and he said sure thing and got me some. For free. I just hope it works  I also bought new stuff for the sorority, you guys are going to love it when its ready (at least I hope so), its a desert theme, but will be planted like a jungle D: 

Just a few more days. I can't wait. Watch guys, I'm going to go through ALL This work and the girls will frickin hate each other -_-


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay well here's the day, I've finished setting up the sorority. It isn't cycled yet, but a friend from Tropical fish forum is going to be sending me some of her Filter Media so that should get it cycled  Until then I'll do daily 50% water changes. I figure the girls were in the same uncycled kritter keepers, so I might as well just put them together  

Here are some pics, the girls aren't in yet because I'm afraid to leave them alone since I'm going to a dinner tonight. I'll probably put them in after I get back tonight. But if not, definitely in the morning  Tell me what you think please, and be honest. 














































So whattya think? Crowded enough?  I like it.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I like it !! 
The sand looks so clean


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

About to acclimate the girls right now. Anyone that wants to give me guidance along the way, feel free to post! lol I think I'll put Lumen in first, she's the most docile. More updates to come! Wish me luck.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay they're all added, and now after taking advice from the chat people at TFF I just need to seperate myself from them and go watch TV and let them sort it out. *Takes deep breaths*

Like that'll happen.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am enjoying this. I have that temple thing with bamboo in Dragon's tank.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay so its the next day and things are going pretty good so far. Guess who the supposed Alpha is? Pyxis. Well at least she's acting like it so far, chasing all the other girls around, even Hydra. But now Hydra seems to be getting fed up with it, and turns and chases Pyxis, who then gets stressed lol 

Some pics will come later.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww glad its turning out pretty calm so far !  They'll switch queen a few times & it's fun to see
who comes out on top. Can we place bets?? LOL


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Pyxis! she sounds so feisty...little miss "my attitude is bigger than you!" kinda fish hehe


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well its been a few days since I last posted, but I FINALLY Got around to taking pics of the girls. They've been getting along pretty good, although poor Sadira has SBD and had to be QT'd. I don't know if she'll make it, she's on her side and can barely swim as well as breathing really heavily  Treating with epsom salt and gonna give her a pea, hopefully she'll recover. 

Anyway here are some pics I just took. It's official, the girls have picked an alpha. Its.......Lumen. Yeah that's right, Lumen. My newest girl and the one who had SBD when I got her, she's smaller then all but 2 of them, yet chases them around and nips whenever its needed. I was quite surprised, not only because she was sick, but because of how docile and small she was. Go figure  Okay well here are some pics of the girls, I love them all :3 









(All 6  Wish Sadira was there though 









(Umbrielle: Top, Gemini: Bottom, Lumen: Right, Pyxis: Behind Lumen) 









(Pyxis, Umbrielle, and Lyra begging. As if they do anything else lol)









(Okay its official. Umbriel might just be....my favorite. Well at least one of them. She may be low on the pecking order, but she packs a punch when someone messes with her. Look at those colors *drools*)









(Lyra about to face off with Umbriel D: Notice Lyra is the only one without any fin damage lol)









(Top view: Lumen, Lyra and Hydra) 









(Lumen, Lyra, Hydra and what I think, is half of Gemini lol)









(Lumen about to pop off on Pyxis D: RUN PYXIS!!!!)









(One last one of Umbriel  Did I mention I loved her?)

Okay so thats all, I am so happy all the girls are getting along without too much fighting. Except for Hydra who is pretty torn up, but hopefully clean water will heal her. Couldn't get much of Gemini, she's either being chases or is down at the bottom in her cave.  Poor mite. FEEDBACK PLEASE. Lots of comments lol I wanna hear what you guys think.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great! How do you know who is dominant?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Great! How do you know who is dominant?


She nips and chases everyone, and when she gets close to them they swim away lol Pretty easy to tell when you witness it happening for more than a day.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Love the tank and the girls! Glad they're getting along  What kind of sand are you using? I love it


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Your tank is GORGEOUS! I love it so MUCH! ahaha


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Love the tank and the girls! Glad they're getting along  What kind of sand are you using? I love it


Its ultra reef Marine Sand, safe for fresh and salt water  I got some in black too for when I re-do the boys tank.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is Umbriel a "red devil" CT? I think that is what the coloring is called...black/red....
She's a beauty either way!

hehe begging for food...yes and you must resist their little pleading faces!!  

You know what I noticed...if you focus on feeding a more submissive one first, they will learn
to go away from the crowd, then it seems they gain higher rank in the group...like, "Ohhh she knows
where the food goes first, she must be our leader now!" haha


----------



## Littlecloud (Dec 24, 2010)

*Hey, why do you have them in their containers if there's only one?*
*p.s. I'm going to follow your journal, because I just got a tank and supplies for my sorority today, and I only have one betta (which I got in August) This will really help me, to see exactly what you're doing, and if it's working. ^.^*


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Littlecloud said:


> *Hey, why do you have them in their containers if there's only one?*
> *p.s. I'm going to follow your journal, because I just got a tank and supplies for my sorority today, and I only have one betta (which I got in August) This will really help me, to see exactly what you're doing, and if it's working. ^.^*


Not sure what you mean really. I had them each in different containers to quarantine them for about a week to make sure they don't have diseases to get the others sick. Don't know if thats what you meant, but if you get a sorority, you'll need to do that.


----------

